# Mesquite Charcoal Question from a Newbie



## bredbaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been smoking meats and potatoes and even the occasional deviled egg since September (2012) and my usual charcoal of choice is Cowboy Brand Hardwood Lump Charcoal (bought at Home Depot).  Usually I don't smoke with mesquite because I got nervous reading about all the problems with black tarry buildup on the meat. 

I was at a restaurant supply kind of place (Smart & Final in most places, Cash & Carry up here) and saw 40lb bag of hardwood lump charcoal for $13.99.  I got very excited and started to grab a bag when I noticed it was all made from mesquite, and I got nervous and backed off.

So, good men and women of SMF, I turn to you and your many years of experience and ask you the question,

"Is this good for long smokes if I am doing a shoulder or a brisket?  Or could this cause problems with that black tarry thing?"

My bag of Cowboy Brand doesn't really say what the wood is, just "hardwood".  If it helps I primary smoke with pecan, cherry, apple and hickory, depending on the meat.

Thank you so much in advance for your help.


----------



## ringtail bbq (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Bredbaker.... For a long while I used lump mesquite from SAMs club, loved the big chucks never noticed any


----------



## ringtail bbq (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry.. Darn iPad!
...noticed any tarry buildup.  I found it did not hold the temp real good and the size of the chucks varied greatly.   Went back to charcoal and pecan.  However, I really like using it when using a grill for grilling burgers and steaks.

JB


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 2, 2013)

Most of the "black tarry thing" was removed when when they made the wood into charcoal.


----------



## grinder (Mar 5, 2013)

It couldn't be any worse than the cowboy lump. I tried a bag of that once. I found quite a few foreign objects, including a fist sized piece of what looked like asphalt. Talk about a tarry flavor.


----------



## bredbaker (Mar 6, 2013)

In Cowboy Brand Lump Charcoal I have found a glove and a screwdriver, I thought it was like Cracker Jack, every bag has a prize in it.

Who knew?

Thanks for the advice, everyone!


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Mar 6, 2013)

I use mesquite charcoal for smoking all the time and I haven't had any ill effects. I buy Lazzari brand.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you have a cite for  "all the mesquite problems"??????

  Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey I'm part way through a bag of the Mesquite lump that Cash and Carry sells. I don't mind mesquite for beef, but don't really care for it on other meats. I haven't had any tar build up and the overall flavor on beef has been good. I used some in this smoke last night:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137480/lickity-brindle-up-the-middle

and this smoke the other day:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136412/tri-tip-on-the-mini-wsm

My only complaint is the size consistency of the pieces. There are some really big pieces in there that won't fit in my mini-wsm. Then there is lots of really small pieces (smaller the briquettes). Other than that not bad flavor from the lump. I don't know if I'll buy it again. Will wait until I start seeing what my other options are. The stores here are just now starting to stock up. The Tri-tip I picked up at Cash and Carry that was a great deal!


----------



## bredbaker (Mar 6, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Do you have a cite for  "all the mesquite problems"??????
> 
> Craig


Only from reading what I have on various BBQ forums and watching some TV shows.  I have not personally tried anything but a small pile of chips to add a little extra flavor.  That's why I was asking the question on here, the best of all the BBQ forums I have signed up on.  People here give you great answers.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 6, 2013)

When I saw this>>>>[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Usually I don't smoke with mesquite because I got nervous reading about all the problems with black tarry buildup on the meat<<<<<[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I put  <<<<[/color]  mesquite  problems with black tarry buildup on the meat>>>> in google and got no info  just your post..and...  tarry goo in the smoker..usually from creosote...nothing about mesquite...

I use mesquite often and have had no problems at all...

If you have a link to one or two of the posts you have read concerning this I would love to read them...

Also..Cowboy charcoal is made from nearly 100% scrap lumber..which doesnt provide much flavor...

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag6.htm

  Have a great day!!

   Craig


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds like Cowboy is trying to provide a good product.... environmentally friendly....  I may try some for grilling a steak, throw in a mesquite chunk for flavor and hope it gets up to 700 for a great sear and raw in the middle....   I will dig through the bag first for "outliers"....   

Craig, great link.....     Dave


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 7, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Sounds like Cowboy is trying to provide a good product.... environmentally friendly....  I may try some for grilling a steak, throw in a mesquite chunk for flavor and hope it gets up to 700 for a great sear and raw in the middle....   I will dig through the bag first for "outliers"....
> 
> Craig, great link.....     Dave


Dave, I have found what "appears" to be plywood chunks in Cowboy's bag. I do not buy it anymore.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't used mesquite charcoal, but I have had consistently good results with using mesquite wood for smoking on Chicken. Just one block/chunk is enough to smoke the chicken to perfection. Beef is naturally always good too.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 7, 2013)

I typically don't use lump charcoal for long smokes like brisket and butts because it tends to burn hotter and faster than briquettes.

I like Stubbs all natural briquettes, no lingering flavors or odors, nice long clean burn.

When using lump, typically for ribs or poultry, I really like Royal Oak lump but would not be averse to trying some mesquite lump if I could find it!  

The only time I have ever seen a "tarry buildup" is when a friend used some green wood to smoke with...though I saw a guy on the Food Network with a restaurant that uses strictly green wood for smoking...who knows....








Bill


----------



## mrbert62 (Mar 8, 2013)

Low and slow on the blacktop chunks, a bit of rub and beef broth. Just like burnt ends :)


----------



## venture (Mar 8, 2013)

If there are black and "tarry" problems with mesquite?

There is something way more wrong than the choice of wood.

Having said that?  Mesquite is a very strong wood and needs to be used carefully.

Unless you live in Texas where they know exactly how to use it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

